# MySQL: Trigger und Prozeduren erstellen



## TSlaughter (3. Jun 2004)

Moin

Wie kann man man einen Trigger oder eine Procedure mit Java erstellen????

Eine select Anweisung sendet man mit executeQuery aber bei Triggern kommt ein Fehler.

Gitb es da eine Möglichkeit????

Gruß TSlaughter


----------



## nollario (3. Jun 2004)

hab selbst noch keine trigger erstellt, weiss aber z.B. von sybase, dass du eigentlich allles an SQL commands einfach über die jdbc schnittstelle abgeben kannst - also auch ein create trigger... hab aber folgendes im web zu McKoi datenbanken gefunden:



> ResultSet result_set = statement.executeQuery(
> "CREATE TRIGGER my_trigger UPDATE ON Order");



geht also!

wie sieht deine fehlermeldung aus? welche db nimmst du? hast du die erforderlichen rechte?


----------



## TSlaughter (9. Sep 2004)

Ich nehme MySQL da gehen Trigger und Proceduren nicht so ohne weiteres, glaub ich!!!


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (9. Sep 2004)

Laut dem MySQL-Handbuch unterstützt MySQL bisher anscheinend weder Stored Procedures noch Trigger:

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/de/ANSI_diff_Triggers.html


----------



## foobar (9. Sep 2004)

> Laut dem MySQL-Handbuch unterstützt MySQL bisher anscheinend weder Stored Procedures noch Trigger:


Jepp, erst ab Version 5.x. Wenn du jetzt auf Trigger und Stored Procedures nicht verzichten willst, empfiehlt sich MaxDB von MySql


----------

